# Gherkin Gapper



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

*File Name*: Gherkin Gapper

*File Submitter*: urbanshooter</p >

*File Submitted*: 11 Dec 2018

*File Category*: Slingshots

A "Gapper" is a Semi-PFS characterized by a 1" fork gap with everything else pretty much as a pickle fork shooter. To my understanding, recognition for the original 1" gap concept is due to "MJ" who built the Original Gapper.

This template is a version of a basic Gapper that is rather generic, nothing fancy. Any resemblance to any existing designs is coincidental. I just made it curve and hold comfortably in my hand with forks extending naturally for the thumb and index finger to hold high and shoot OTT.

I call it a gherkin because that is what its handle started to look like when I made it (...and umm a gherkin is a pickle?)

This has become one of my personal favourites. My build is a chunky ergo because I wanted a comfortable hold but it can still be reasonably comfy as a slimline per individual requirements.

I hope you'll enjoy the frame if you build one. You don't need much material for it and I think this could also be a beautiful carved natty. There really should be more gappers going around!

No usage restrictions.

Click here to download this file


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats a great looking frame. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

I have been leaning more towards the 1-11/4 inch gap on my pfsframes glad to know they actually have a name,lol. Awesome looking frame!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice frame


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I love Gappers... so for posterity... MJ is the OG of the OGPFS? Oh my! That is major credits, slingers.

PS- very cool name!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

skarrd said:


> I have been leaning more towards the 1-11/4 inch gap on my pfsframes glad to know they actually have a name,lol. Awesome looking frame!


Me, too... I think it is safe to call any narrow ott fork gap frame a Gapper. I suggest this for below 1 1/2". 
I am landing between 1" & 1 3/16" mostly... or a straight up pfs.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> I love Gappers... so for posterity... MJ is the OG of the OGPFS? Oh my! That is major credits, slingers.
> 
> PS- very cool name!


I believe that is correct! At least that's what I have managed to find-out while researching the Gapper. MJ made the first one with multiplex and dressed it with walnut scales. He later had that cool one made by Eric Au in jade green G10 that I drool over every time MJ posts pics of it.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Gonna make one of these as my ice-breaker frame - I haven't been able to build since the Chalice build/swap.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

@Slingnerd... that will be fantastic!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Curly Maple and Padouk laminate. Hope I did the template justice!






























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> Curly Maple and Padouk laminate. Hope I did the template justice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

What a beauty!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Wow that's awesome! Love it! Gorgeous work


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Slingnerd! Holy moley!

That is so very awesomely beautiful and simple... that is the genius of it.

Curly maple! I have been on a maple kick for a little while now...I may just love maple.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow love the simplicity!


----------

